# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  اجتماع کردن دو تا Backup

## Abbas Naghdi

سلام بچه ها ... 
دوتا Backup دارم مربوط به یه Database ... حالا میخوام اطلاعات دوتا Backup رو Restore کنم ... 
یکیش قدیمیه و یکیش جدید ... حالا این جدیده اطلاعات قدیمیه رو نداره و قدیمیه اطلاعات جدیده رو ... 
چطور این کار رو بکنم ؟

----------


## agent_6332

سلام

اگر بخواهید بعد از restore شدن این کار رو بکنی

insert into tbl_new select * from tbl_old

insert tbl_old select * from tbl_new

----------

